# French collection ! Updated on 01-28-2006



## Frenchyled (Nov 1, 2003)

*French collection ! Updated on 01-23-2007*

Here a simple pict of my Flashlights.
How Many in this pict ? What's models ? Manufacturer's ?


----------



## Roy (Nov 1, 2003)

*Re: French collection !*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Xrunner (Nov 1, 2003)

*Re: French collection !*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif

-Mike


----------



## smokinbasser (Nov 1, 2003)

*Re: French collection !*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif That is an impressive collection I bet there are some stores that don't have that many for sale.I suspect you just wait for blackouts to occur.


----------



## Frenchyled (Nov 1, 2003)

*Re: French collection !*

No idea like this smokinbasser /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
I am only a flashlight fanatic.
Not all my flashlight are in this picture /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif
Monday, two news Arc AAA RGB will arrived /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
I have exactly 88 Flashlights at this time, but I haven't already closed my collection.
Delivery and custom duty are my main enemy /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## smokinbasser (Nov 1, 2003)

*Re: French collection !*

You will have a good time with the RGB AAA Arcs. If we were to have another blackout here I could supply my entire apartment building with lights(with a signed receipt lol). You could help your entire neighborhood out.


----------



## Xrunner (Nov 1, 2003)

*Re: French collection !*

How long did the collection take you to put together?

-Mike


----------



## Frenchyled (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: French collection !*

When I was young, I was fascinated by the flashlights. I had already, when I was 14 years old, ten different lamps. That I did not keep unfortunately. 
I started to gather my flashlights in 1998, then to buy news of them on the Web at Arcflashlight, BrightGuy, Surefire, Streamlight, ASP..
I do not have only modern lamps, I collect also the old lanterns like that presented on the image below. 
In fact I collect all that makes light, including the lasers.


----------



## red_robby (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: French collection !*

thank you for posting this frenchy, very nice collection.
guess my friends were wrong
i'm not insane, this type of thing is normal /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Sigman (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: French collection !*

Nice pic/collection - thanks! I've often thought about rounding up the torches and taking a pic (should for insurance reasons!), but what a task!

I see one of those Polaroid flashlights..I've still got one of those around here somewhere, they used the same battery as the one in their filmpacks didn't they? I think Craig mentioned one of these awhile back. Do they still make them?


----------



## _Zion_ (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: French collection !*

ca c une belle collec mon gars !!!
Max L aveyronnais.


----------



## Frenchyled (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: French collection !*

Sigman,
I don't know if they still make them.I have two of this light and I am not sure if it's possible to change the battery. I'll open one for looking if the battery are the same as their filmpacks and I'll inform you about this.

Zion,
Merci pour ton soutien en français. J'ai beaucoup de difficultés à m'exprimer en anglais, mais je me force pour progresser et parceque je trouve ce forum très intéressant.


----------



## Double_A (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: French collection !*

88 Flashlights! Wow!

Which flashlight is your favorite?
Which flashlight do you use the most?

GregR


----------



## Frenchyled (Nov 3, 2003)

*Re: French collection !*

In fact, it is very difficult to say which is the flashlight which I prefer. I like them all. Until now it be true that I have a weakness for my ARC Lsh-p, Since I have acquire a L4 LUMAMAX, and I love it too.
While waiting for, of course, last the ARC in the course of manufacture (LS4?). 
It is a very complicated choice, and each day I leaves to work with a different EDC. When I am on holiday, at the edge of the ocean, I use my head lights for fishing and my HID McCulloch to scan night horizon.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## _Zion_ (Nov 3, 2003)

*Re: French collection !*

Pascal,
je suis francais moi ossi !!!
j habite ds l Avaeyron,vers Rodez.
Max.


----------



## Kiessling (Nov 3, 2003)

*Re: French collection !*

Rodez?
cool, j'ai visité Rodez plusieurs fois avec un échange interscolaire et après je suis devenu amis avec mon partennaire francais et il est mon meilleur ami jusqu'á présent.
Rodez est une belle ville, et l'Aveyron est certainement pas mal non plus!
bernhard


----------



## MR Bulk (Nov 24, 2003)

*Re: French collection !*

Uh, how much for the M6 on the far right? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Nice collection! And that's not even ALL your flashlights???


----------



## brightnorm (Nov 24, 2003)

*Re: French collection !*

Is there some sort of pattern on the M6's radiator rings?

Brightnorm


----------



## Sinjz (Nov 24, 2003)

*Re: French collection !*

Can somebody tell me what that teal colored flashlight is. The one with the black button in the middle. It's on the lower level, between the Eternal Lights and that red thing. Behind the two MiniMags. I have one that is the same shape, but is silver and has the 'SciFi' logo on it. I thought I had something unique. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif Any reviews on it? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

BTW, NICE collection Frenchy. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Frenchyled (Nov 24, 2003)

*Re: French collection !*

Thank's Mr Bulk. Yes it's not all my flashlight I have at this day 103 Flashlights /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 
Why do you request the price of my M6? Does it have something of special? For you only $1000 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

BrigthNorm, I don't undertand your question. Have you see another pattern on M6's radiator rings ?

SinJZ, Thank too. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
The lamp of which you speak is a Polaroid, Sigman say about it « they used the same battery as the one in their filmpacks ». 
I have three of this light, but only one functions, the batteries not being able to change, except if somebody knows an easy way. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif


----------



## Quickbeam (Nov 24, 2003)

*Re: French collection !*

Brightnorm, The pattern you see is a moire pattern that results from either the JPG compression or the picture resizing algorithm and is not really there on the unit itself.


----------



## Zelandeth (Nov 24, 2003)

*Re: French collection !*

Well, that makes a grand total of three places I've seen the Osram Dulux Mini! Never knew they made that in red.

Nice collection! I have erm...35ish...give or take 10.


----------



## waion (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: French collection !*

What a great collection! Most of them are my dream flashlights!


----------



## Frenchyled (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: French collection !*

Zelandeth, In the begining I had only one Flashlight. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
Osram DuluxPocket exist in Red, Green, Yellow, Black for that I seen when I bought it! I have only red and green one.
Thanks for the comment and I hope that you'll be acquire more flashlight tomorow /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
Waion welcome to this forum. 
Before acquiring these lamps I, like you, dreamed a long time of them. 
Patience and length of time will allow you one day to have to you also a beautiful collection./ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## Peter Atwood (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: French collection !*

Wow, what a spread you've go there! Very nice. I wish we could see a side by side beam shot comparison of the whole collection at once. Now THAT would be a heck of a picture! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif I think it would take a very long table and a big long wall to do it.


----------



## BlindedByTheLite (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: French collection !*

some aren't even opened yet. 

that's alotta lights.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh.gif


----------



## K-T (Nov 30, 2003)

*Re: French collection !*

[ QUOTE ]
*FrenchyLed said:*
When I was young, I was fascinated by the flashlights. I had already, when I was 14 years old, ten different lamps. That I did not keep unfortunately. 
I started to gather my flashlights in 1998, then to buy news of them on the Web at Arcflashlight, BrightGuy, Surefire, Streamlight, ASP..
I do not have only modern lamps, I collect also the old lanterns like that presented on the image below. 
In fact I collect all that makes light, including the lasers.







[/ QUOTE ]

What brand is this latern? Could you post an image with another light(prefereably a SureFire modell) for size comparison?
It does look cool and I want one. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
Klaus.


----------



## Frenchyled (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: French collection !*

K-T,
For your convenience, here is new pics of this lantern.
It's a WONDER, an old french batteries and light manufacturer.. their publicity was "La pile Wonder, ne s'use que si l'on s'en sert" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## stephenanderson2 (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: French collection !*

je ne comprends pas. Yeah that's about all I remember. One year out of four of francais. And all the bad stuff. I love cursing in french. There's something about talking crap to someone and they have no clue what you're saying. Au revoir!


----------



## stephenanderson2 (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: French collection !*

Nice collection by the way. I have a 3d m*g I'll trade ya for the M6. He He.


----------



## Frenchyled (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: French collection !*

</font><blockquote><font class="small">En réponse à:</font><hr />
*stephenanderson2 said:*
je ne comprends pas. ...... Au revoir! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Good, I use a translator for you /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

"The Wonder batteries wears only if one makes use of it."

But in French that makes a rhyme /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## cmp (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: French collection !*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## scuba (Dec 15, 2003)

*Re: French collection !*

Gorgeous collection, really! I might use your picture as wallpaper now! Very impressive.

Je suis également fort impressionné par la qualité de ton anglais!


----------



## Frenchyled (Dec 15, 2003)

*Re: French collection !*

Many thanks SCUBA /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

No copyright on my picture, you can use it for what you want and as wallpaper as well /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif

I learned English at school, now more than 25 years ago. I havent had good notes in this matter. But my job obliged me to read English technical documentations. Moreover I always liked to communicate on BBS then on Internet. Here are why I have a fashion to try to practise in forum. But I am not so good as you say, I simply try to render comprehensible myself /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif

Vous les cousins Canadiens vous avez une chance extraordinaire, vous parlez les deux langues sans problème, ni accent /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## scuba (Dec 16, 2003)

*Re: French collection !*

[ QUOTE ]
*FrenchyLed said:*
Vous les cousins Canadiens vous avez une chance extraordinaire, vous parlez les deux langues sans problème, ni accent /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ha ha...bien sur! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif 
Au fait, je me demandais: est-ce que vous avez plusieurs distributeurs Surefire en France ou devez-vous les faire venir des USA?


----------



## Frenchyled (Dec 16, 2003)

*Re: French collection !*

</font><blockquote><font class="small">En réponse à:</font><hr />
*scuba said:*
Ha ha...bien sur! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif 
Au fait, je me demandais: est-ce que vous avez plusieurs distributeurs Surefire en France ou devez-vous les faire venir des USA? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Scuba, ne vous en faîtes pas, nous adorons l'accent Canadien, sinon nous n'en plaisanterions pas ! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Je n'ai pas trouvé de distributeur en France, mais je songe très sérieusement m'investir personnellement dans l'import de certaines marques, d'autant plus que le chômage me guette , je vous en reparlerais + tard dès que mon projet sera mûr /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
For all the others which read this message, excuse me to have expressed myself in French. If you do not understand this language, ask scuba to translate my remarks for you. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## scuba (Dec 16, 2003)

*Re: French collection !*

[ QUOTE ]
*FrenchyLed said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*For all the others which read this message, excuse me to have expressed myself in French. If you do not understand this language, ask scuba to translate my remarks for you. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

I was just wondering about the Surefire dealers situation in France. It seems pretty similar to what we have here in Canada... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif

Il semble tout de même y en avoir quelques-uns: http://www.surefire.com/maxexp/main/co_disp/displ/strfnbr/6/pgname/dealers*


----------



## Frenchyled (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: French collection ! Updated on 02-13-04*

Here two new picts of my collection,
I have spend lot of money since my first pict in this thread /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif
But I have more flashlight! And a unique McLux one /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

How many light can you count ? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## kakster (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: French collection ! Updated on 02-13-04*

Hey Frenchy /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Glad to see it arrived safely. Is that a black PR bezel on it? You know, the PRT looks much nicer on it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Frenchyled (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: French collection ! Updated on 02-13-04*

Hey KAK,

In this photo it's not yours /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif
It's the McGizmo auction one !
Yours arrived at 12:00 am today /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

I have to make a new pict /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## samo (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: French collection !*

Awesome collection! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Sam


----------



## BC0311 (Feb 23, 2004)

*Re: French collection ! Updated on 02-13-04*

Well, good grief, Pascal. I don't know how I missed this entire thread all these months.

Wow! Boss collection! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif

You have an email and PM about that recent addition to your collection. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Britt


----------



## Frenchyled (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: French collection ! Updated on 02-13-04*

Thanks, Sam and Britt to take a look at my collection /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

I am waiting for some new gems, so when I received it I'll post here some new picts /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

Keep eyes opened /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## charliek (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: French collection ! Updated on 02-13-04*

Very nice collection Frenchy!


----------



## Stuart_S (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: French collection ! Updated on 02-13-04*

You can see 6 pages of a part of my collection at my flashlight museum at http://www.wordcraft.net


----------



## charliek (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: French collection ! Updated on 02-13-04*

[ QUOTE ]
*Stuart_S said:*
You can see 6 pages of a part of my collection at my flashlight museum at http://www.wordcraft.net 

[/ QUOTE ]

Very impressive collection Stuart! I'm still looking at your page- very interesting.


----------



## ResQTech (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: French collection ! Updated on 02-13-04*

Great site Stuart. Lots of info about REALLY old flashlights!


----------



## Beretta1526 (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: French collection ! Updated on 02-13-04*

Gee Stuart, It's amazing you didn't find us earlier!

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## JonSidneyB (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: French collection ! Updated on 02-13-04*

It is an amazing collection...I wish mine was half that good....well, I did shrink my collection a bit but I hope someday it will be nice again, but I do not think mine will be as good as yours.


----------



## Frenchyled (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: French collection ! Updated on 02-13-04*

Really awesome antique Flashlight collection Stuart /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
I think mine, actually recents flashlights collection, will looks like yours in 200 years /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif
Arcmania is an antique flashlight collector too. I've received an email from him with some picts. Whis his authorization I post a couple of these. 

Arcmania said :"This is called a Bristole Lamp made back in 1892..."
Very nice Mike /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: French collection ! Updated on 02-13-04*

Very nice collection Pascal!!!

I have nearly 100 lights, but not many cool ones.

It's funny. I can get the drift of the words in French and even Spanish when written. Can't speak it nor write nor understand it when spoken!


----------



## Frenchyled (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: French collection ! Updated on 02-13-04*

Thanks PlayboyJoeShmoe

And now see how my collection growing /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif And thanks to Logicnerd411, I can now show you a photo in high resolution :





* /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Click to enlarge /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif *


----------



## Frenchyled (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: French collection ! Updated on 01-29-2006*

After two years...I need to post a new picture of my collection 

Oh, Guys..if you can help me to count my flashlights it'll be nice 

PS: Click on picture to see every flashlights better


----------



## Frenchyled (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: French collection ! Updated on 02-13-04*

Hmmmm.. it seems I can't change the thread title  Maybe an admin could do that for me  Thanks !!


----------



## Barefootone (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: French collection ! Updated on 02-13-04*

Frenchy,

WOW what a terrific collection :rock:, :twothumbs very nice indeed.
Keep-em bright in the night :candle: ,
Jeff


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2006)

GREAT just GREAT:wow: :twothumbs :bow:


----------



## Billson (Jan 30, 2006)

Pascal,

The picture would be even nicer if you could take it while they are all turned on.:nana:


----------



## greenlight (Jan 30, 2006)

Doesn't look like he NEEDS a job.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 31, 2006)

I've got somewhere between 800 and 900 flashlights, lasers, and other things that glow, blink, or otherwise emit light; I would *NOT* be able to turn them all on at once for a photograph. :sick2:


----------



## AshA4 (Jan 31, 2006)

Very nice collection!


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Feb 1, 2006)

Wow, and I thought I was bad. :laughing: Unbelievable collection! I am wondering though ,are you ever going to open up at UK 4AA? It has been sitting NIP for almost 2 years (according to your pics).


----------



## Frenchyled (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks guys :rock: 

You are really funny men .. And yes I need a job (GreenLight ) because even if I don't turn all my flashlights on (Billson), they eat some batteries and I have to replace them.  I want that all my flashlights can produce lumens when I need !! 

Craig, I don't need to hear that you have more flashlights than me :mecry: 

Addd, you're right, my UK4AA Brightguy's gift sit nib on my shelf since 2 years and I hope for even more 

I have lumens or candlepower for many hours here  I shall die maybe of famine before my last lamp goes out, in case of too long power cut.


----------



## Coop (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: French collection !*



Frenchyled said:


> Osram DuluxPocket exist in Red, Green, Yellow, Black for that I seen when I bought it! I have only red and green one.




I have one of those too, a silver one! Really a great little light, especially for reading workshop manuals while working underneath your car


----------



## Fringe (Feb 21, 2006)

Frenchyled,

Question; what would be the ONE light you would take if you had to take just ONE from your collection. I think I know the answer, just want to see for myself.

Thanks


----------



## Frenchyled (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: French collection ! Updated on 02-13-04*

Fringe...really difficult to answer.. I love too much flashlights to have only one 
Only one you said :thinking: :thinking: 

Maybe it will be the HDS U60GT... for its numerous modes of use, but only if I have only one to take and if I really need to use it in whatever urgent conditions 

Finally, and because I really like Titanium, I will take my McLux III T if I don't need S.O.S functionality 

Now, you can tell me what your thought was


----------



## dcarch8 (Feb 25, 2006)

*FrenchyLed ,*

*In your picture that shows all your lights, what kind of light is the square red one in the middle?*

*thanks*

*dcarch8*


----------



## Frenchyled (Feb 25, 2006)

The square red one in the middle ? Toward the square green one ?
It's an OSRAM Dulux Pocket... I saw a review here :

Dulux Pocket Review


----------



## Fringe (Feb 25, 2006)

Frenchyled,

I got it! I really wasn't thinking for functional purposes, not saying the III-T is not functional, but I understand your other lights have more "options". To me, the HDS 60 is a massed produced light and there will always be others and is easily replaced unlike the III-T, which are made by a master and are few and far between! Good call!


----------



## Frenchyled (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: French collection ! Updated on 01-23-2007*

I updated my MGizmo page on my web site.... 

Direct Link here --- > McGizmo Collection 

Now, I will have lot of works for adding some comments for each flashlight I've got


----------



## Stef (Jan 23, 2007)

Impressionnante ta collection. :huh:


----------



## greenlight (Jan 23, 2007)

buys everything?


----------



## spanish (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: French collection ! Updated on 02-13-04*



Frenchyled said:


> Here two new picts of my collection,
> I have spend lot of money since my first pict in this thread /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif
> But I have more flashlight! And a unique McLux one /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif
> 
> How many light can you count ? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


 
Congratulations. You have a great collection, but you need the best to complete it:     

Made in Spain. 3 euros. (battery not included because is more expensive than spotlight).


----------



## spanish (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## Frenchyled (Jan 23, 2007)

HEhe.. thanks spanish for the picts....I had one of these when I was 15 years old..IT was a Wonder or Leclanche Brands 

Old European flashlights...but now I discovered better ones


----------



## bombelman (Jan 28, 2007)

hey, you had more Arcs then I see in the pic, where did you hide the rest ?


----------



## TKC (Jan 28, 2007)

*Wow, you have quite a flashlight collection. Cool.*


----------



## Dogliness (Jan 31, 2007)

Frenchyled, you have an incredible collection. You also have a lot of discipline in your collection. Your collection is broad based and thoughtfully chosen, and has a lot of pieces of great historical interest. It is a real collector's collection. 

I tend to buy a lot of variations of the same light, for example the McLux III PD in a bunch of different finishes. I notice for the most part you limit your collection to one of each type of light, which results in a broader based collection of a lot more historical interest. 

Your website is also particularly well organized and well done.

I am very impressed.


----------



## Frenchyled (Jan 31, 2007)

HEy Bombelman..what I missed for my ARc collection is your small tail cap 
And I kept all my arc, I've sold only one ARc LS first run to a very good friend, but I need to update my pictures and comments, I will do that soon 

Thank you TKC !!!

Dogliness, thanks for your friendly comments, I really need to update my site with more comments and appreciations...

Some of the pictures are outdated...I am no longer the owner of some nice flashlights even if I still have the picture in my site 

I will try to spend more time on updating this site, because I have less money for buying flashlights


----------



## derfyled (Jan 31, 2007)

Awsome collection Frenchy ! Many years of collecting as we can see...

C'est agréable de voir certains vestiges du passé et le modernisme cotes-à-cotes, vraiment intéressant ! Tu dois avoir du mal à choisir losque tu pars en camping ! Merci d'avoir "partagé" ta collection avec nous !


----------



## jumpstat (Feb 14, 2007)

FrenchyLed,

Nice Collection : I SALUTE YOU ! :bow:


----------



## Frenchyled (Feb 14, 2007)

derfyled said:


> Awsome collection Frenchy ! Many years of collecting as we can see...
> 
> C'est agréable de voir certains vestiges du passé et le modernisme cotes-à-cotes, vraiment intéressant ! Tu dois avoir du mal à choisir losque tu pars en camping ! Merci d'avoir "partagé" ta collection avec nous !



Merci à toi pour ces quelques mots de Français qui me vont droit au coeur 

Jumpstat...Thank you very much !!


----------



## scubasteve1942 (Feb 18, 2007)

Great looking collection.


----------

